# The Nature of the Universe



## Brian G Turner (Mar 3, 2003)

Thought I'd post  this link about the recent background microwave mapping.

This is being heralded as a "Rosetta Stone" of sorts - it presents some quite precise data that a New Scientist editorial declared would make or break a number of theories about the nature of the universe.

So long as we keep an eye out on any interpretive assumptions it may well prove to be one of the most valuable explorations of the issue so far.


----------

